# Paint peeling along with drywall paper



## Steveski54 (Mar 4, 2013)

About 15 years ago I had a roof leak which I had repaired. At the time no serious problems were noticed but now I am repainting the room and in the area of the leak the old paint is peeling off along with the paper portion of the sheetrock. I am guessing the glue holding the paper to the sheetrock got wet and now it and the paint are peeling off. Can this be repaired or must the sheetrock or drywall be replaced. How do I handle the difference in thickness between peeled area and other area. Can it be spackled to even it out?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Scrape the loose off to a tight edge sometimes I cut around it with a razor just make sure all the loose is off.If the paper is pulling off the drywall you will need to sand and prime it before you skim.Gaurdz primer is good for this. Skim with joint compound.You may need to put on a couple skim coats to get it built up because the first coat will shrink as it dries.Sand it smooth,prime it with Zinsser 1-2-3 and it's ready to paint.


----------



## Steveski54 (Mar 4, 2013)

One question. If I fill it in with joint compound how do I achieve the same small texture that is on undamaged area?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Use a roller to prime the new patch then you may have to put 2 or three coats of paint over the patch so the roller stipple will match pretty close before you paint the entire ceiling.I cant tell from your pic but it looks like just roller texture.If it is a sprayed on texture you will have to respray it and blend it in to match before painting.


----------

